
Hey.com vs. Fastmail. A Review - afcapel
https://codepatterns.org/2020/7/15/hey-vs-fastmail
======
mark_l_watson
After watching the 36 minute video on Hey, I signed up for a trial and
forwarded my email to it.

I already pay for ProtonMail and FastMail, both excellent products. I honestly
don’t know how I will feel about Hey after using it for a week or two, but I
must say that there are a lot of good ideas.

They are really product and software artists.

------
replwoacause
I signed up for the HEY trial and then ended up a paying customer after it
ended. We'll see how I feel after the first year. I am just forwarding my
email to it from a G Suite account so luckily there was no migration process
involved and I am only emailing a few close friends/family. If I end up not
liking it then I will have an easy move back to G Suite.

------
anon11000
HEY - Review and Redesign [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/hey-review-redesign-
marko-bij...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/hey-review-redesign-marko-
bijelic)

------
upofadown
>...then our servers proxy the images, so all the sender can know is details
about our hosts and nothing about you.

Other than the most important bit of information, that you saw the email. They
also get to know when you saw it.

------
tvbuzz
Off-topic ...

I have not tried Hey.com yet and respect the author for the comparison of the
two email platforms, but here’s two points:

1). Fastmail has custom domains to the nth degree (I have 20+ domains there,
not certain how many Hey is planning to support and if they’re willing to
handle replies from each)

2). Gmail or Yahoo seem to be a more appropriate review in these early days

Just my 2 cents ;)

~~~
listenallyall
>> I have 20+ domains there

can you expand on this? Are all domains under a single "user" account? the
Fastmail web site is rather unclear about multiple domains and multiple
addresses per domain. thx

~~~
lylo
Yes, you just add new domains in the settings. It’s incredibly powerful. For
each domain you can have seemingly unlimited addresses, either mapped to your
main user account or as a forwarder. If you want multiple accounts (ie.
different users logging into to individual accounts) for a domain then you
have to pay for each.

------
xiphias2
The best feature Hey.com has is to filter out messages by sender quickly. I'm
setting up more filters in GMails again after watching the hey.com video, but
it takes a lot of time (and many steps) to set up a filter to move all emails
sent by somebody to a specific label.

